# Balancing Goats with Life



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow, I just had three does kid, and everything turned out just fine, and I thought that now I would be able to relax, but I'm finding it difficult to balance working a full time job, a part time job, 6 horses, 6 baby goats, three milkers, housework, etc....I live one hour from my full time job, and my part time job can lead me up to two hours away. I'm wondering if any of you have any tips you've found useful for making life work when you have to milk twice a day, plus feed babies, etc. Yes, I AM doing this because I WANT to. Nobody made me. It has been a dream of mine for years and years. My friends down the road are feeding my babies during the day and even milk the girls sometimes if they are looking really full...(bless their hearts), but my college age son doesn't want anything to do with milking goats, so basically, it's all up to me. (no husband or helpful boyfriend). And now we've got to put the garden in. I always wanted to be a homesteader. I'm just wondering how to either get used to being too busy to think, or figure out a way to do things smarter, easier, and faster? Honestly, though, I don't want a "McDonalds" or "BurgerKing" homesteading experience...just need to catch my breath. Everyone here is always so helpful..What are some of your secrets? 
Thanks from the bottom of my heart.
Anita


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

Anita, I think you are trying to do the impossible.....you just can't be in 2 places at the same time. I guess one thing that I would do is keep my herd very small. Next, if my primary job doesn't pay enough money to make it on, then I would be eagerly looking for a better job so you can drop the part time one. With that much travel on the part time one, and gas as high as it is, I doubt that you are coming out with it anyway.
I know it's hard to make it now days for the majority of us. 
I used to burn the candle at both ends also, and now at 45 years old, my candle does good to just get warm on one end. This run run run will run you down and put you in the hospital, and then you are no good to anybody. Lot's of folks would tell me to manage my time better and to pace myself......well, there still ain't but 24 hrs in a day no matter how you slice .
I have found that it is better to give up a few things now, and in my own way/time....rather than to loose it later on in somebody else's.

Best wishes to you, Whim


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

:yeahthat I agree with Whim there...I am here all the time and there still isnt enough time for me to get it all done that I have planned for the day. My DH works in the city and its a 1 1/2 hr drive. I basically tend to all that needs done here. DH loves to help when he has a chance, My son and DIL and 2 kids live with us which makes it hard and they dont really want to help either. So I just give myself a few things each day that really needs doing. If you time is so limited why bottle raise? That makes it very hard on your time. Figure out what is the most important and stick with it, and try to keep your herd small so its not that hard. I have over 40 or more goats and I let mine dam raise them. I have 6 horses and over 20 cattle, chickens and a milk cow. I have my hands full too and in the winter I cut wood and bale hay in the summer and still not everything gets done when I would like it. I would love to just sit back and say there isnt anything to do...Thats not going to happen. Get you son to help or tell him You need a job also to help out. Mine and his family are moving out...I cant wait. Good luck and try to see what you can live without.


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

Gosh - many praises to all you energetic critters out there! Kathy you make my head spin!
We have a production pottery studio here at home as well as a dairy herd -family size orchard and year round garden.

We have found that it is much easier to let the kids do one of the milkings.
Our practice is to teach the kids to run to a baby safe at night (grain inside) and pen them from the does overnight. I take the morning milk and then turn them all out together again.
This eliminates absolutely tons of labor and also allows us to be gone when we need to because the does are getting milked and the kids are getting fed. Honestly it is the only way we are able to have goats and make a living as well. 

The drawback to this is not being on a classic CAE prevention program but if you test neg and don't bring anyone in who does not test neg you are still in the market for sales.

You are a whirlwind getting that much done. 
Best luck with that balancing act.
Lee


----------



## Odeon (Oct 26, 2007)

Kathy,

It can be done, you just have to remain focused and committed (or is that you have to BE committed... to an institution!) LOL

I commute an hour to and from work, and am milking 10 currently. I get up between 3o and 3:30 am to milk and feed kids. I milk at night closer to 4pm, because that is the time I get home. The goats deal with it! I pasterurize all of the milk at night, since I don't have time in the morning.

I am also a 4-H leader, actively involved in my church, chair an ADGA committee, have a teenage son, and 3 foster daughters. My husband isn't into the goats, so I don't ask for help unless I REALLY Need to! My son is chief lambar washer, so that is one less thing I need to do.

You just make do... but it's a choice... or make that a passion. My schedule FORCES me to only keep my best. My numbers stay reasonable and the goats get better care since I don't have as many. It just works...

Ken in Idaho


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

Kathy you need to sit down and do an honest accounting of both hours and money.

I bet that you are spending an awful lot just to GET to work.

And it may be best to make this discussion with your dc. What are their commitments and interests? They can make it possible...or IMpossible. If it were me, and your dc is reaping the benefits of the household then I would be expecting him to contribute. It may not be in any fashion with the goats (I wouldn't WANT someone who didnt care involved with my animals) but then he ought to be prepared to step up to the plate and carry his share of the load elsewhere. And this is true whether you had goats or not, lived in the country or not. Every member contributes, period.


Edited to add: this is LeeAnne speaking 
Other than that, you do what you have to to maintain until you are able to do the ideal.


----------



## Rose (Oct 26, 2007)

Anita,
Stop feeding the son. Seriously. If he can't contribute to what's putting food on his table, then he doesn't put his feet under the table.

Quit the part time job.

Seriously consider if you need that much milk and that many does. When we got started in dairy goats, it was so wonderful and exciting and they are all SO CUTE! We've just arrived at the mental awareness that you can NOT do it all. Having enough milk to use, make yogurt and cheese, and cook with is enough. Two does in milk at one time is really more than enough for us.

I've been living on the homestead since 1979, and things have ebbed and flowed with my 'real life' jobs and whether I had help. Don't wait almost thirty years to discover that you need to decide what's important and how important.

Huggs,
Rose


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

That's a lot on your plate Anita! I would be looking to cut the part time job if at all possible, even if it meant cutting back a little on the animals. And as long as I have any dc at home, no matter their age, they help! I also would definitely be dam raising. We did our first year and it worked just fine. Once the kids were 2 weeks old we started separating at night so we could have the morning milk. Welcome to the board!


----------



## Bilrite Farms (Oct 26, 2007)

Anita, I know where you are coming from. Both DH and I work off the farm with a good length commute. We do have other livestock that need care including horses and pigs. Spring on the farm = a lot of very long days here. It is all a question of prioritizing and balancing. Right now, we have too many goats and need to get our numbers back down to a more manageable size for our workload. We know it though and we are working on fixing that situation. However we love life on the farm and we spend a lot of our time caring for animals. The animal and our basic needs come first and then "appearances". One thing that we know will have to slide during the week is housework and we use weekends to catch up.

Here are some things for you to think about. Do you need to milk twice a day? Maybe once a day is enough? Can you fix the babies up with a free choice lambar (thanks Sara for helping us with this WONDERFUL invention!!!) We are using those this year and the kids (and people) are a lot happier with this set up. How are you feeding the horses? Ours have access to a round grass bale and auto waterers so that cuts out a lot of time. Same for the pigs - self feeder. Our does have free choice access to their hay and now that the weather is warmer we can use our hose to fill a much larger water tank (vs. hanging buckets on the fence and knocking the ice out).

We also have "morning" chores and "evening" chores. Some things only need to be done once a day so why do them twice? Especially in the mornings when time can get tight when trying to get to work on time (ask us about this morning - whew! LOL)

Trisha



Anita Martin said:


> I'm wondering if any of you have any tips you've found useful for making life work when you have to milk twice a day, plus feed babies, etc. Yes, I AM doing this because I WANT to. Nobody made me. It has been a dream of mine for years and years. <snip>...just need to catch my breath. Everyone here is always so helpful..What are some of your secrets?
> Thanks from the bottom of my heart.
> Anita


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Anita, does your college age son live with you? I'ld say as part of "rent" he has to do something to help you out. come to terms with him on Something, cleaning house? feeding kids in the evening. We use Lambar, and I have children, my one son is 21 and he feeds the babies their lambars for me. He helps milk by maning the gate. I get up at 5 am, and go milk we've got two stands so I milk one then the next. around 11 girls milking a year. I ONLY get clean fresh house milk at night. in the morning it is Dirty Teat milking, I have to hurry right now, to start the school bus and inspect before route and all the milk get s pastuerized in the morning for the kids. we split it in half and add whole store bought cow milk, so in the evening I clean milk and freeze all of it for goat milk soap making and customers. get my little one s up and ready for thier bus, inspect mine and get rolling. As soon as I'm back home, I walk in the door and quizz the 21 yr old what still needs done' and I help. spend a little time on Net checking orders and this forum then each day of the week has been PRE planned as a Soap making day, or a house cleaning day, or a lotion making, lip balm doing, garden day, I get those things out of the way first as they take a set amount of time, soap making (2 hrs) then I accomplish whatevr else I can. grab a nap if I need one, run after noon bus route, start sup, milk goats, finish supper, eat, start dishes, wrap or cut soap, get daughter clean for bed, rest of kids fend for self lol! maybe take shower, than crawl in bed for 2 hrs of sleep before kicking 6 year old comes in with nightmares. then on Sat. after milking drive 1 1/2 hrs to soap boothe and wrap soap I brought and wait on customers and make notes on what I'm out of and need to make this week. evening same, Sunday church.. If I have one sick or kidding doe it throws all out of whack and supper gets Late like 7 pm and dishes get bumped to morning. It happens ! roll with the punches, Hey we aint bored! :crazy


----------



## susie (Oct 28, 2007)

What a great thread! It got me thinking that it's not easy nor static-- there are alot of hard decisions that need to be made when figuring out your priorities and money and time limits. Obviously we all love animals, but have to keep things in balance, or at least at a do-able level. Too many obligations, and something suffers-- your health, marraige, kids, your animals' health, something. We're always having to make choices about where our lives/farm is headed. Good luck Anita!
Susie


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

Hmm, Keep your herd small, have your herd checked for diseases, dam raise kids and separate kids at night and milk mornings , run kids thru day with mama does, make a monthly schedule for worming and hoof trimming and vaccines if needed. Keep a pad of notes and jot down things that you need to get and also grocery list when you go to town and make those trips count with getting your stuff. Plant a small garden, plant a few squash hills and wait a week and plant a few more hills to extend your harvest and above all remember that a few well taken care of goats or vegetable plants will produce more milk and more vegetables than a big herd or a large garden that you dont have time and just cant manage properly ,quit the part time job .. and last of all.. get your son to help you !! and dont forget your bubble bath and a glass of wine :yes


----------



## Tracy in Idaho (Oct 26, 2007)

Anita, I know how you feel. And I just have to second everyone else's thoughts on here -- you can only do so much. 

I am downsizing as much as I can this year -- even selling a finished GCH in my herd to make room. I just decided last night that I am going to offer all the doe kids out of my yearlings for sale immediately. I used to keep them for a while to evaluate -- but I just can't do that any more.

You may want to think about utilizing other homesteader types -- can you buy most of your vegetables from a local stand instead of raising them yourself? Same with eggs -- can you find a local source -- maybe barter milk for eggs? (that's what I am going to do)

Tracy


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

:biggrin.... and don't forget your bubble bath and a glass of wine ......I really like your way of thinking Linda.


Yep ....ditto on the team effort, even if it's just two on the team. Here, my 12 year old son is expected most of the time to bring in firewood, get the garbage emptied and out to the roadside, help with keeping the yards cleaned up......mostly small things like that, that only takes a few minutes at a time, and is well within his skill/strength levels at that age. Today , I do laundry and vacuum floors and stuff, and yep, a feller can learn how to do this stuff and do it right. Saturday's my wife does the laundry and floors. 
Having somebody to just do some little things to help out , makes such a huge difference in having a few extra minutes a day to just enjoy life. 
I was reading something the other day that said that "they" believe that being stressed all the time both physically and mentally , is the leading cause of most illnesses. Your body has to have some rest time to repair itself.....and just like an old car, if you don't take time to repair it, it starts falling apart.

Whim


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh Whimmy, where can a girl find another feller like you "do floors, laundry and other stuff"....my husband???? :rofl :rofl :rofl

Sheryl


----------



## Agape Oaks (Oct 30, 2007)

Hey Anita
I know how you feel. I have the juggling act of working full time, being a single parent & having this goat addiction. Some things I've found to make life easier....I put feeders on the outside of each pen & they stick their heads thru to eat- easy to dump feed & not get mauled.I tried one automatic waterer & they're being installed on all pens next week- YEAH! I've also figured out not to count on my 13 yr old son....I'm happy when he helps, but I don't expect it. He also knows if he chooses not to help I often choose not to take him to the movies or other fun that he wants. With that said, if he were college age & expected room & board, I'd expect a lot of help, or rent paid so I could hire help. My kids stay with their moms at night so I only have to milk those with weaned kids in the morning. I'm also realizing that I'll have to keep my numbers down or it becomes impossible. This week I'm having concrete poured for my milk room- I'm so excited I can't stand it- who would have thought concrete would be exciting . But having a nice milk room will make life so much easier then milking in a shed with a lantern


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Sheryl its just the way we spell our name! my hubby and housework, garden, or barn work :rofl :rofl


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Anita - I am so glad I'm not as busy as you, I would be dead.

The idea that came to me was something I saw on TV a long time ago. The idea is to only cook once a month. You take one weekend a month to prepare large versions of all your meals. They are then cutdown to mealtime servings and frozen. You want to freeze them in a container that goes from freezer to oven. Set the cooktime on your oven and have a hot meal when you get home. Just heat up some canned veggies or whatever and you're ready to eat.

Obviously, those are not all of the instruction, but that's the idea. By narrowing down your cooking responsibilities to two days a month, you free up a LOT of time each day to do other things.


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I agree with the folks who have suggested you see if you can let go of the part time job. There are just so many hours in a day to get things done and you do need some quiet time for yourself to maintain your health. I work four days a week in town which is a 30 mile commute each way. I have 25 goats and now 18 additional kids with more on the way. My DH helps minimally with some of the chores. He doesn't work outside the home. I expect him to help out here. I let my does raise most of the kids. Of the 18 I have now, only 6 are bottle babies. I generally pull doelings. The only buckling I'm feeding is one who experienced a traumatic birth and needed some help getting started. I can't even imagine trying to do a garden in addition to what I'm already doing (though I'd really like one). If we have one, it will have to be hubby's project. Maybe your son should do the garden if he doesn't want to do goats. Kathie


----------



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

Truly said:


> Hi Anita - I am so glad I'm not as busy as you, I would be dead.
> 
> The idea that came to me was something I saw on TV a long time ago. The idea is to only cook once a month. You take one weekend a month to prepare large versions of all your meals. They are then cutdown to mealtime servings and frozen. You want to freeze them in a container that goes from freezer to oven. Set the cooktime on your oven and have a hot meal when you get home. Just heat up some canned veggies or whatever and you're ready to eat.
> 
> Obviously, those are not all of the instruction, but that's the idea. By narrowing down your cooking responsibilities to two days a month, you free up a LOT of time each day to do other things.


I have a cookbook that centers around this idea! I think it's called Once A Month Cooking. I don't use it all that often but it gives you 7 meals worth of stuff at a time so you get one big shopping list for all the ingredients, then you get instructions for making 7 meals at once, then it tells you how to package it for freezing. I don't use it because I'm a little bit of a picky eater and if you don't like one of the meals in the menu, it throws off the whole shopping list and instructions.


----------



## farm mom (Feb 25, 2008)

Yep, in your situation I would dam raise the goats and seperate at night, starting at two weeks. Milk mom in the morning and let the kids be with mom all day. Is is just you and your son at home? We have three milkers for our family of eight. I would think one or two would be plenty for you. Unless there is a specific reason for wanting to increase your herd I would start advertising those babies now and and getting them off your farm. Do you do something specifically with all six horses? That is a lot of them to care and pay for (I know I have four of my own). The less you have the less it takes to care for them and the less it takes to pay for them. And start having your son do some things around the house or farm if he doesn't already.


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Oh SherrieC , or should I say "Sheryl" I think you are right. All my hubby does is look out the window and says "your goats are out" (when I just let them out :sigh) that's as close as he gets to barn work. :laughcry and garden??? well let's just say I made him buy a big tiller that I could handle! And I still don't have time to get it done!

My DD says if that's the case we should just change the way we spell our names. if only. :laughcry

Sheryl


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

"""Oh Whimmy, where can a girl find another feller like you "do floors, laundry and other stuff"....my husband? """ 

Sheryl

:rofl :rofl :rofl Well, they broke the mold when they made ole whimmididdle.....and most folks who know me are proud they did. Wife says she couldn't stand living any longer if there was two of us.....what does that mean anyway :?...... Oh yea, I cook some too.....but it's kinda hard to eat it :help2

But really, I'm reading all that a lot of you do during a routine day, and I'm in awe by some of what I've read here. I hope that most of you have some time to rest and enjoy just a little bit of life, it's just too short not to. 

Whim


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

What great ideas! I guess what I didn't mention was that I really LOVE my part-time job. I do natural hoof care and I love working with horses, especially watching lame horses come sound. It's very fulfilling. On the other hand, I really dislike my main job and only keep it because of the benefits and the pay...although I make much more in a lot less time doing hoof care...would love to do it full time one day. Or really, three days per week and ride, play with goats, garden, etc. on the other three to four days. Sooo, with that goal in mind, I'm trying to keep my sanity, enjoy my small farm, and learn to do things smarter. I often don't have a real plan and can't figure out what to do first....I've been working on that one. I love the ideas about dam raising and streamlining milking and baby feeding, as well as cooking, etc. We only have three milking does, and and probably won't ever have more than four. Two are older and will be sold or turned out to graze after this year....their udders are not that great and I want to concentrate on a very, very small show herd. Will be letting one and possibly two horses go in the next month, and will sell all the babies except the two doelings I am keeping. Soooo...I'm getting there. Thanks for all your help and great suggestions!
Anita


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

If your part time job is what fulfills you, crunch numbers and see if it can become your fulltime job.


----------



## farm mom (Feb 25, 2008)

Sounds like you know what needs to be done, just takes a bit of time getting there. Just work on those things and try to keep it together in the meanwhile!


----------



## Chaty (Oct 25, 2007)

Well Whim I got 1 like you ...he loves this farm and that is why he dont gripe about the 1 1/2 hrs of driving each way to work and he really loves the goats, horses and cattle too...he stays up to feed in the mornings and even helps with births and all I got a keeper when I got this 1 just ask Sondra...Randy jsut wishes he had more time...his is like mine and he will retire in a few and then he will have lots of fun with the critters too...I get what I need dont thats important..spent 3 hrs today witht eh baby goats and then out back with the cows and it was a good day as I found out 1 of the cows calved and its a bull...at least we wont go hungry...


----------



## ourark (Jul 9, 2009)

So I was wondering myself just how everybody else handles the twice a day milking and family. So I searched for Balancing family and milking and found this link. Very interesting. I too love the goats and the milk. I just really struggle with the night milking because that is when I want to hang out with the family. I have a 3,5,7,10 year old and of course DH. So, in the evening I just want to hang with them. So I am trying to decide how to fit that darn night milking into everything. Do I go before dinner, after dinner, or after I tuck everyone in bed. I feel like I am missing stuff if I am down at the barn milking while everyone is at the house. 
And I was also curious after reading the log.... Anita, what did you decide to do with your situation????


----------



## cdtrum (Mar 28, 2009)

I know this is an old thread.....but how great! I'm not the only one doing the juggling act, although I might be the wimpiest(sp?) after reading all of your schedules! DH and I just had this little talk about how the goats have taken over my life......but I love them and enjoy them so much. DH is a race car driver and travels all over the country with NHRA, I use to travel with him to every race.....that came to a halt after getting the goats, I can't even seem to find time to make it to a 3 day race that's maybe only 2 hrs away! I really thought I had a good caretaker neighbor that has always taken care of the chickens when out of town......not so much with the goats. I just don't trust the well being of my goats with him.
Oh well, just so happy to see I'm not the only one juggling......this thread has made my day! I feel normal again!
Denise


----------



## Painted Pony (Apr 12, 2009)

ourark said:


> So I was wondering myself just how everybody else handles the twice a day milking and family. I just really struggle with the night milking because that is when I want to hang out with the family. I have a 3,5,7,10 year old and of course DH.


My son goes to the milk room with me every day. He is old enough to milk goats and he enjoys that task, but even if he didn't we both enjoy the time talking about our day, plans for the weekend, or whatever comes up. It is true quality time w/o a TV, computer, or radio. We get to laugh over the silly things the goats do, compete to see who can milk out their doe the fastest, and make fun bets on the weight of the milk. Since he is a teen these things help keep us close and connected. Perhaps the younger kids could help weigh milk, pet the goats while they eat, and visit with you. The older ones could help you milk. For us the barn and milk room are great bonding time.


----------



## MiaBella Farm (Jul 22, 2008)

We have 2 teenagers at home and full time jobs as well. EVERYONE helps out. If they want ME to cook a meal and wash their clothes...THEY are going to help out with everything on the farm...PERIOD! They don't really have a choice, we are the parents and they are the children and we make the rules. When they get older, if they don't like the rules, then they don't have to live with us. It is pretty simple.

Plus, just like Cindi, we get to spend more time socializing with our teen agers. They tell us about what they have going on and events that happen at school...keeps us in touch with their lives. Oh and we do give them breaks! They get to go spend the night with friends or go skating or to the movies, etc...there are rewards for helping us out.


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

There are a lot of great points here. I think one of the big drawbacks with dairy goats for most people is because it is a laborious 7 day a week job. There is lots of sweat blood and tears here and most people today with busy lifestyles cannot deal with farm life. We put a lot more labor into these animals because of not dealing with disease. It has been 35 years since we learned not to pool unpastuerized milk and feed it to the kids. However we still have a lot of CAE around. We now have more reliable test that can be a tool - yet people can't find the money or the will to test. It is craziness.

I still say that goats can be dam raised and be tame and yet keeping them accustiomed to human touch takes time too. I still say, it can be done and yet raise healthy goats. 

Kennon in her post shows how it can be done, grit your teeth, milk at 3 AM - kick yourself out of bed 7 days a week before the dawn. Some of this has to be done no matter what.... However, if you will let the kids nurse, then you milk in the morning and turn them out for the day. Every night you pen them and strip out the mom quickly. Older kids won't leave anything to strip out - little kids will leave some. Space your chores in the time slot where you have the most. For example: Feed bucks, horses and other stock one time a day in the evening while allowing your morning for milking. Keep your best and sell the rest - that goes for the horses too.


----------



## Merry Beth (Jul 25, 2008)

I am glad somebody brought this topic back up. We deal with this on a small scale and you guys are definitely inspiring. I just wanted to say to Jami that our family has a great time together with the animals. Who needs other entertainment when you have a back yard full of chickens and goats??? They keep us laughing.

The goats were my son's dream and they have become my passion. I absolutely did not want goats, just milk. But I LOVE the goats now and we work together on the management. It has been a huge blessing to our family to be able to do this together. Even the hard times when you have one sick or die is a growing and learning experience that draws us closer together. I can't help but think that this is how life was supposed to be...it's all worth it.

Some times I think, man, life would be easier if I didn't have to deal with all these animals and it would, but, it wouldn't be nearly as interesting, fulfilling or educational. 

You guys truly are an inspiration in what you do, keep up the good work!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Even Lindsey gets out there in the barnyard in her wheelchair and rakes and shovels (does her best) and gets hay in the feeders. If I didn't have her doing some of the work I would have her doing something else. Just cause she's in that chair doesn't mean life is over. So for those folks with teenagers that are a' balking...Lindsey is a great example. She gets up at 5:30am, eats, ect, and helps with grain buckets and hay. Or water. Or whatever I have planned for her, then leaves at 7:30am. Usually 30 mins of work a day. It would take a really a good excuse as to why a normally functioning teenager isn't pulling their fair share around here In 30 mins lots can be done. If they weren't doing their fair share I'd be charging $10.00 an hour for all the work I did that was theirs, that adds up. I pay my help $10.00 an hour so thats what I'd expect back.
Tammy


----------



## Tim Pruitt (Oct 26, 2007)

Yeah for Lindsey with a "CAN DO" attitude! How inspirational for us all! If she can do it - so can we! I love to see someone with spunk and a drive. They are the ones that make the world turn around.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

This IS a great thread. I feel I have it easy now, but when I was younger I was all driven I was just like that: my day was organized down to the last minute!!
I dont regret it now, because I am where I want to be career-wise and financially. It all depends on what you want when.


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

After reading all the posts I don't feel alone with my, "Goatie Addiction" and my crazy life. When things got really crazy in my life was when No Child Left Behind requirements for teachers to do professional development trainings after school hours and outside of contract a few yrs back. I am working longer days than before. I used to leave work after school was out at 3:10, except for a few longer days for meetings, trainings, etc. But not anymore! Being a perfectionist and very, "anal" I felt like I had to everything well that was tossed on my plate, including my career, goats, and family life. I could not just do everything average or half butted. So I ended up burning myself out trying to balance it out. I learned that doesn't work in a big hurry! 

I had to set my priorities in order to survive the challenges each day brings. In our case it was about saving time as I had none and no life. I was dead tired. First I had to downsize the herd. We did that after we made the painful decision that the dairy wasn't panning out and we were stuck in a position where we either increased the number of milking goats from almost 90 to almost 200 or got out. With a mortagage to pay I couldn't quit my day job teaching, plus we needed the health insurance and retirement benefits. Finding help was hard, nobody wanted to work for money in our area, and if they did work, they wanted booze or cigareetes. NOT! So we sold off half the goats. Then we downsized more before we moved and moved with a more pratical and managable number of 11. 

Then next I looked at the time I was putting in, getting up at 3:00 AM just to do milk test. Didn't need that so that went. I then stopped cooking elaborate meals and extra cooking/baking....didn't need the calories anyways! So now I don't cook much, just eat food easy to prepare like sandwiches and tacos, frozen pizza, etc. Besides, when I get home at 6:00 most nights and go to bed about 9:00, there isn't time to cook a roast, fry fish, etc, by the time I got done cooking and cleaning up it was bedtime, and eating before bad is bad. Then I hired someone to clean 2 X's a month. Finally, I dam raise most of the kids and milk in the evening. Since I am not on milk test anyways, the push for milk production isn't a necessary evil. In my case I am blessed with help from my husband and grandsons, so that helps a lot!  

I can't cut the hours at work back because it takes a long time to create lesson plans that are modified and incorporate assistive technology. I have to use computer software to develop worksheets and computer activities to teach lessons with for children with special needs. I don't believe in during that work during the school day and take away from teaching. So I work after school until 5:00 or 5:30 each day, on top of teaching a student on homebound for up to 5 hrs a week. 

So....for me, setting priorities was the solution. But still, it's hard to make those tough decisions and stick to them. If I had children at home then I would really have to examine my head!  Then I would have to definately cur back to the bare bones as family is important to me.


----------



## catdance62 (Mar 2, 2009)

one thing I am definitely grateful for is that we have a good caretaker!! We leave the country periodically and if we didnt have a good caretaker I dont what we'd do!!!


----------



## Painted Pony (Apr 12, 2009)

MiaBella Farm said:


> We have 2 teenagers at home and full time jobs as well. EVERYONE helps out. If they want ME to cook a meal and wash their clothes...THEY are going to help out with everything on the farm...PERIOD! They don't really have a choice, we are the parents and they are the children and we make the rules. When they get older, if they don't like the rules, then they don't have to live with us. It is pretty simple.
> Oh and we do give them breaks! They get to go spend the night with friends or go skating or to the movies, etc...there are rewards for helping us out.


OTFLOL! My house is the same way! My son knows if he wants to eat, sleep, and live in this house he has chores to do. He also knows if he wants someone to drive him to football practice, guitar lessons, meet with his friends, etc he must pull his fair share at home. Of course he does get nights off, or is allowed to sleep in here and there as a "thank you" for his hard work. Sometimes we make deals where we BOTH get a break. For example, he'll cover the barn one night & I'll cover it the next morning. That lets me have a night off while he gets to sleep in. Those little breaks can mean a lot! In the end I feel he is learning much more than just caring for animals.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I live alone, so all the chores are mine. When I get home from my ft job, I take the 2 inside dogs out to pee and then feed them, then the 3 inside/outside dogs in their outside kennel. On the way back to the house (where I keep grain, dog food, and all animal supplies) I throw hay to the 2 horses. I then tie up and feed the 4 "puppies" in their kennel. All dog pens are cleaned while the pups are eating. When they are done eating and the pens are cleaned, I brush and play with the pups, give them treats, change their water and turn them loose again. I fill all the outside water buckets, both the big tubs and the smaller buckets. Then I put hay and water in the goat/sheep stalls. I mix up their nightly grain ration and dish it out in their dishes and put those in their stalls. I check the salt/minerals, BS and kelp, adding if they need it.

From there I go to the chicken pen and feed/water them and gather the eggs. 

I dash inside to grab my supper ( usually cold cereal) and check my email and forums. When I am done, I go mix my big mares grain and drive up the road to her summer home. I feed and water her, spray for bugs, cut brush and load/tie it into my car trunk and then visit with the pasture owner (stage 4 cancer). From there I go home, let the goats/sheep in to eat. While they are eating, I fill up the hay in the outside pens for morning and water if needed. I mix up tomorrows grain and dish it into the outside dishes, which are stacked and covered to keep rain and critters away. I drag the brush to the pasture for morning and stack it up in the 2 pens. I dish out the dogs breakfast into their bowls. The 4 pups bowls stay in the tote in the back porch. The odd dog out's bowl get prepared and put aside with the morning horse grain. The 4 inside/outside dogs eat breakfast inside, so I bring the already prepared food into the kitchen and hide it in the oven.

The goats are done eating by now so I milk, give them their treats and tuck them into bed, then clean the milk dishes.

The 3 inside/outside dogs are ready to come in. I take the single bowl of dog food and the horse grain and breakfast hay and carry it out back. The grain and dog food gets put under a bucket for morning, the breakfast hay gets stacked under a pine tree near the horse pasture. I grab the odd dog out, bring her inside to visit with me for about 15-30 minutes, then she goes to her crate with treats. I take the 2 inside dogs out to pee or whatever, then bring them back inside. The hens have roosted by this time, so I lock them in their roost and cover their food dish. I go get the other 2 inside/outside dogs and bring them inside.

While they are racing around causing trouble I make my work lunch for the next day and put it in the fridge. I feed the cats and clean out the litter box. I take my nightly medication and then sit down at the computer for a few minutes. At about 2030-2045, I take the 4 dogs outside to pee, 2 at a time. When we come in, I go back out and check the electric fence (runs around the horse pasture and the dog kennel) to make sure its working. If all's well there I check to make sure the pups kennel is secure and they have water. 

I go back inside and make up the 2 dog beds for my 2 adult Malamute females in my bedroom. (pillows and sleeping bags). I go downstairs and grab my uniform for morning and lock the back door. On my way upstairs to bed I shut off the computer and all the lights. The dogs get tucked into their beds or my bed for the 2 who sleep with me. I give all 4 belly rubs and stuff while I am sitting on my bed reading, or trying to read. Lights off between 2045-2130.

I get up at 0445. Feed the 4 inside/outside dogs, then take the 2 Mals out to their pen for the day. I grab their treats and my head lamp and off we go. I give them their treats and lock them in the pen. I cut through the horse pen and grain them in their stalls then I go out of the pen and dump their hay into the pasture area, check the water and go back inside top get the 2 inside dogs out to pee. While they are doing their business, I liberate the hens form the coop and lock their yard gate. 2 dogs go inside and I get the odd dog out and bring her out to her pen and feed her. I dash into the barn/kennel and hook and feed the 4 pups and clean their yard. Then I give them treats and turn them loose again. Both kennel gates are padlocked closed.

The goats get milked. While goat #2 is eating her grain (very slow eater, still eating after she has been milked) I run down to the goat pastures and set out their grain dishes. While I wait for goat #3 to finish her grain, I take the 2 inside dogs out again. Once all are done, I turn the does and kids loose and they run to their pasture. I lock them in and go turn the buck loose. He runs to his pen. I lock both gates and double check the horse, goat and dog gates/doors and the electric fence. I put my lunch in the car so I don't forget it. Then I dash in the house to clean up, eat and get dressed for work. Once clean, fed and dressed I give the 2 inside dogs a treat and go to work.

That is my daily ritual. Nothing changes-same day after day. If 1 thing gets messed up, my entire day is shot to hades and I run late.

After work and on weekends I do other chores. I am in the middle of re-shingling my huge steep roof right now. After that I will be sheet rocking my kitchen and putting in a new floor and ceiling. Then I move into the living room to tear it apart and redo it. Both rooms were destroyed by water damage. Once all that is done i can put all the kitchen stuff away that is lined up in boxes all over the house. The trim outside the house needs to be painted, and the woodwork inside needs it too. The goat barn needs a new roof and shingles, and the window needs to be repaired where it has been broken, frame and all.

The big thing is routine. Once I get in a routine I can get stuff done quickly and efficiently. However, once one thing gets out of whack the whole thing is messed up.

Weekends are for shots, trims, dewormings, disbuddings, stall cleaning, animal feed shopping that sort of stuff. Once all the animal jobs are done, then, if there's time, I do house work.


----------



## Towallum (Aug 30, 2009)

We've had a bit of trouble balancing goats with life in the past, but with a few changes, everything is going pretty well.

We dam raise our babies, and have done so for a few seasons now. If I know that I will be very short of time I have the babies to milk out the does. I am now milking dam raised does and they are fabulous with no problems adapting. We did reduce our herd numbers - at one stage I was hand milking over 30 does and that really didn't work as I still had to get to work! I now have 11 but I mostly only have to strip out. When babies are weaned I will transfer does over to once a day milking. We also have 8 horses and hubby rides competitively, beef cattle, sheep and poddy calves on the jerseys. Life is busy!

Everybody pitches in and works. We have a routine that we follow and it makes life so much easier. Every body helps in the house and everybody helps on the farm. Life is much easier


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

I dam raise my kids too. Bottle feeding all those kids would push me over the edge.


----------



## doublebowgoats (Mar 6, 2008)

This has been such a helpful thread! Everyone's situation is so different and each copes in a different way. I do have to say the advice to keep only the best is so good. If you can get a high producer to replace two or three poor producers, life is just so much easier!


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I tell my husband all of the time if I would have known we would end up on a farm we would have had lots more kids. Even with two boys 10 and 13 it is not enough help. They do a a lot of work around here though. We homeschool so they are here 24/7. I used to do both morning and evening chores with the boys and like others it was a time we were able to spend together talking about different things that they probably wouldn't have otherwise. My husband saw this and wanted in on the action. He now gets the boys up with him at 5:30 - 6am and does the morning chores with them before he goes to work. Then they come inside and do their indoor chores and get started on school work. Even with this huge chunk of work out of the way we are still overwhelmed by everything that needs done. I don't know how some of you busier individuals handle it. 

Tiffany


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Anita I have read most of this but not all and for your situation knowing that your part time job is your love(working with animals) or at least I think it is. Keep it and use it as your goal. Cut your herd down to only the best of the best and dam raise the kids like Tim states in his article in Goat 101


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow, I can't believe this post has been revived! Thanks so much for all the thoughful suggestions and tips from everyone. My life is totally different than when I first posted this topic. It changed dramatically when I lost my full-time job for being a minute late too one too many times in the past year. Since being one minute late is the same as missing one-half day of work, they were able to fire me for that. And since it's that way in the policy handbook, I was also denied unemployment insurance since I violated a company policy. 

Things seem to have a way of working out though. My hoof trimming business has increased, although still not to full-time status, I've sold all the baby goats I needed to. I'm only milking once per day, and the best thing of all is that the love of my life, with whom I parted ways with 8 years ago due to some misunderstandings, called me up one day and wanted to help me with everything, farm, yard work, paying my bills, etc. Well, God must have been listening to my prayers because now we are looking for a farm of our own to buy, (i just lease this place and my landlord has put his hands on me twice now, right after my son moved out, but just before my friend came back into my life, and I knew I had to get out of here.) Anyway, I just wanted to let folks know that prayers do come true, and life does get better, (although for me it took years and years). I never thought I'd ever find anyone who wanted to share this crazy farm life with me, but I have and what once seemed like unsurmountable odds, now seem like tiny pebbles in the road. 

My herd of horses and goats is smaller now, and although I miss those that are gone, I know they are in good homes, and are well cared for. I've been soaping like crazy, signing up for fairs and festivals, got an off-the-track TB to rehab (which should be a great learning experience for me and my business). I have found a way to permantly ditch the full time job, and still make ends meet...at least most weeks. I've paid off everything except a school loan, and I'm ready for the next adventure!


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

:handclap :woohoo. I am so very happy for you Anita! I could tell you nightmares about my life and prayer and answers but I won't I am a firm believer in prayer and the power of positive thinking. Nice to hear your fella is supportive towards all you do. That is a rare quality to find. May you have a prosperous relationship. 
Tammy


----------



## Bernice (Apr 2, 2009)

Anita I am so happy for you and that you are finding a balance to your hetic life! God seems to have a way of answering our prayers when we need it, just when we think he isn't listening! Here's to much happiness for you and your sweetie! You work so hard and I am so glad you have found happiness, you sound so happy in your post too! Best of luck to you!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Good for you Anita, go about this with all your wisdom you have gained over the years! Note I never did post to this because I have never been able to find balance  Vicki


----------



## SherrieC (Oct 26, 2007)

Yay! Anita I'm so happy for you. I never have been real balanced either. The pendulem swings this way, than that! L0l!
I pulled out of my Full time farmers market (I ruined my health,) and am Now homeschooling both of my Children full time. One of the main reasons is I miss them so bad after the past 2 years of crazyness. I am planning to open a store in Angola, Unless I get good results with my shop out here. However I will wait until my Kids arent so little. they grow up sooooo fast. they are 8 & 11 now. I still drive school bus. As long as the goats are healthy, we don't loose the farm and the kids are Happy.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

WONDERFUL!


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Glad to hear things are going better for you Anita!


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I so appreciate everyone's kind comments!


----------

